# Weather in the Northeast



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Those who are in the Northeast need to take your weather forecasts seriously the next few days. Quite a few meteorologists are saying hurricane Sandy's impact will be unprecedented and disastrous. For some states in the mid-Atlantic, there's crazy amounts of snow showing up on the computer forecast models.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree...........this storm is predicted to be hugh and powerful when it makes land fall.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, we are "bracing" for it here in PA and will have to wait and see what happens withing the next few days. NJ is supposed to really get hit hard and that is where my family is located. Last year at this time there was Snow!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lets hope it just passes us all by. rayer:


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

I live in CT and I'm starting to get nervous :-/ my mom called me today to go over things I should do to prepare. The hurricane last year was really scary and I don't want to go through that again! Saying a prayer that we all don't get hit!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope you all will be okay. This hurricane is also late in the year. We are end of October. I am glad we are not in Houston anymore. I was always so scared of the thunderstorms, tropical storms and hurricanes.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in NJ and I'm very nervous. Irene really scared me and we lost power for 5 days afterward. We have municipal power and the generating station is located right on a body of water which always floods :blink: so they turn the power off when the water rises in order to save the equipment, :smilie_tischkante: _so_ if we get as much rain as predicted, I'm pretty sure that we'll be without power. Doing what I can to get ready, but there's only so much you can do. Praying that our trees can withstand the wind and rain. And praying for everyone's safety.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We are preparing here in Virginia too. So concerned about coastal impact and power outages ~ trees down. We are inland (near Richmond) but the winds have known to rip trees and homes apart. May God be with those who have already lost their lives in the Islands and for those in this storms path.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Last years storm did a lot of damage in southern vermont - flooding. This storm is expected to dump a lot of water and have a lot of wind. Let's hope the wind precedes the deluge or there will be a lot of trees uprooted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm hoping it changes course a little bit....last year we had to evacuate for "Irene" - and we ended up being very lucky :aktion033:.

We'll be putting the lawn furniture away today. And thank goodness it's not supposed to get here till Monday, because the Halloween Pet Parade is tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am worried about the winds :w00t::w00t:. We have so many huge old oaks and pines on our property. I am praying this storm stays mostly in the ocean!rayer:rayer::hiding:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be praying for ya'll.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We have been soo far behind getting just the 'normal-fall-clean-up' done due to both nasty weather and both hubby and my having some 'issues'. 'Thankfully the young man who mows for us said he'd come tomorrow and get the lawn furniture put away ad help 'batten down the hatches'. 

Thankfully we have a huge generator and plenty of fuel for it so OK in that area. 

I'm going to get a few staples in because it's very possible that though we are OK power wise... the widespread power outages could prevent stores etc to be open... or downed trees blocking roads. Going to try to get banking etc done today. It sounds like these heavy rains/winds could go on not just for several hours but for a couple of days! 

I am a bit concerned about a couple of our big trees but they've withstood many a strong storm so hopefully will this time as well.

With Irene and the subsequent storm we had a flooded basement. Even though we are way up on a hill.... there's a hill even higher behind the house. We dug up around the foundation..layed new drain tiles etc. so hopefully it will prevent problems.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember watching the news and seeing the houses in troy actually slide down the hills during Irene. It the rain lasts and the ground gets really saturated it will be bad.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

DH has finally gotten the front yard grass looking so beautiful, now I suspect the creek next to us will flood and cause us to have "waterfront" property  . We've been trying to prepare with candles, food, etc ~ but this storm is looking like it could hang around a while. I have food allergies and so I home cook and have a VERY restricted diet. I'll cook a lot tomorrow, but suspect that we can only stay here for about 2 days without power. After that I'll be headed out of town to a hotel with Bella I guess. Praying this storm is not as bad as it looks and praying that pet owners will protect their babies. Also praying for Gods creatures who will be on their own to stay safe  .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Oil lamps have been filled; battery packs for mega flashlight have been charged; Nook, iPod, iPhone and tablet are fully charged; still making ice cubes to load up the freezer; brought enough wood into the house to keep the woodstove burning for a couple of days; generator was tuned up and will get set up tomorrow to keep the sump pump in the basement running; gas cans for the generator will get filled tomorrow; need to store the deck furniture in the shed and take down the bird feeders (just until the storm is over), remove the window air conditioners and cover the wood stacks with tarps; and pick up a few things from the grocery store (which I imagine will be crazy). Marathon laundry session going on right now. Hopefully with all of that done the storm will pass by with no ill effects.

Please stay safe everyone and stay off the roads until this is over. rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

take care everyone, the forecast models look all over the place, so I hope it ends up more offshore than inland.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ughhh I'm dreading this. Hubby already called into work tomorrow and I just know he will be working thru the storm as he did with Irene. That leaves me home alone with a baby and 2 dogs. Not looking forward to this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Ughhh I'm dreading this. Hubby already called into work tomorrow and I just know he will be working thru the storm as he did with Irene. That leaves me home alone with a baby and 2 dogs. Not looking forward to this!


And to top it all off, our lunch is off for Monday. :angry: Darn hurricane! Or I could come and bunk out at your place for a few days. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Stay safe, Tam, and I'm wishing the same for Erik. David was called into storm coverage for Channel 2 today and will probably work straight through Wednesday producing weather for them. He's in his glory and will thankfully be indoors...unless they send him out on a remote. :new_shocked:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Oil lamps have been filled; battery packs for mega flashlight have been charged; Nook, iPod, iPhone and tablet are fully charged; still making ice cubes to load up the freezer; brought enough wood into the house to keep the woodstove burning for a couple of days; generator was tuned up and will get set up tomorrow to keep the sump pump in the basement running; gas cans for the generator will get filled tomorrow; need to store the deck furniture in the shed and take down the bird feeders (just until the storm is over), remove the window air conditioners and cover the wood stacks with tarps; and pick up a few things from the grocery store (which I imagine will be crazy). Marathon laundry session going on right now. Hopefully with all of that done the storm will pass by with no ill effects.
> 
> Please stay safe everyone and stay off the roads until this is over. rayer:


Take care all of you. Mary, why do you need to remove the window air conditioners ? We had central a/c in Houston (like here) but I know what window air conditioners are because we had them when we were living in the Middle East. Of course, beside sand storms we did not have hurricanes. We were always lucky in Houston, we were in a good area. Lost power only for a few hours. The pressure for water was very low, but it was better than nothing. I really appreciate here not having to go through this kind of weather again. Tho this year Phoenix has seen more sand storms than usual. Only one reached our area. And some parts of Phoenix are hit bad too with some storms (monsoon), mostly on the East and South. I think we choose the area right to live here too like in Houston. It's really strange like some areas are getting worse weather than others.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Janine, taking out the air conditioners is not hurricane-related, it's temperature-related. I really should have taken them out a month ago. Window a/c units do not seal the windows ... there are always little gaps and little gaps means heat escapes. I have not had to turn the heat on yet because I've been using the woodstove but I can't hold out for much longer. So better to get the air conditioners out of the windows before the rain and cold weather arrive.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Janine, taking out the air conditioners is not hurricane-related, it's temperature-related. I really should have taken them out a month ago. Window a/c units do not seal the windows ... there are always little gaps and little gaps means heat escapes. I have not had to turn the heat on yet because I've been using the woodstove but I can't hold out for much longer. So better to get the air conditioners out of the windows before the rain and cold weather arrive.


That is true about the gaps. We really did not have to worry about this in Kuwait because the winters were no where like they are in Boston. And the more I am thinking about it, I don't remember heating the appartment. How strange is that. I remember cooling but not heating. And even when we were in Khafji (Saudi Arabia), we had central cooling but I don't remember heating the house. The only thing I remember is that the few times it rained the windows were not leak proof. And don't ask about when there was a sand storm. We found sand in our luggages who were stored inside a closet.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> And to top it all off, our lunch is off for Monday. :angry: Darn hurricane! Or I could come and bunk out at your place for a few days. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Stay safe, Tam, and I'm wishing the same for Erik. David was called into storm coverage for Channel 2 today and will probably work straight through Wednesday producing weather for them. He's in his glory and will thankfully be indoors...unless they send him out on a remote. :new_shocked:


Our lunch grrrr!! Hopefully the following week! Tell David not to work too hard...and stay safe!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> And to top it all off, our lunch is off for Monday. :angry: Darn hurricane! Or I could come and bunk out at your place for a few days. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Stay safe, Tam, and I'm wishing the same for Erik. David was called into storm coverage for Channel 2 today and will probably work straight through Wednesday producing weather for them. He's in his glory and will thankfully be indoors...unless they send him out on a remote. :new_shocked:



Stay safe everyone. My sister lives in Maryland on the Eastern Shore and she said that it's very windy there right now and of course she's worried.

Well Sue, you shouldn't have any problem getting some great pics of Summer when you finally get to visit Tammy and her family, you have had and probably still have lots of time to practice.  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We just got a reverse 911 call from the township....about evacuating.

I'm not doing that this year...it was very hard with 4 dogs, but now there are 6!!!!! My dad and sister will be leaving the island and staying with us. 

We had our awning taken down and secured the outside furniture. I'm staying put. Spent the day at our Halloween parade today, so hopefully the grocery stores will have some water, etc. left tomorrow....


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pat, stay safe. Keep a couple of crates out and ready just in case. And package up some dog food and bowls and tape them to the crates in case you do need to make a quick exit. Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

It concerns me that you aren't evacuating Pat. This is much more serious than last year's storm. It would be better to be safe than sorry on this one. One of my concerns is that people will wait till the last minute to evacuate and run into traffic jams.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm worried about you too, Pat, since you're right on the water. Make sure that you have a full tank of gas and be ready to go just in case. Stay safe.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh we are teaming up on you tonight with love Pat. I sure hope you will reconsider. Please be safe.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, stay safe. Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Stay safe everyone, it looks like it's gonna be a nasty storm:/


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat, you are on the water. I would not stay. Too risky. If you wait too long it might be to late to evacuate. We never evacuated in Houston, but we were not on the water and our house was in one of the highest elevation area and not in a flood zone. No way I would have stayed in Galveston. Be safe please.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, I have a guest room & the pups are welcome! Life here is as crazy as usual & the flights will kill you, but I will come to the airport w/a basket.:HistericalSmiley:
I really don't blame you for want to stay, but in all honesty it sounds like this is going to be something you may want to miss. :w00t::w00t:
I will keep you in my thoughts;:wub::wub: please check in.

And to all the rest of my friends on the east coast---same goes for you ALL! Please don't take chances---I know it is hard to leave homes, but think about personal safety first. Let us know where you are! This could be a nightmare w/all that rain.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Pat I understand not wanting to evacuate but please stay safe. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. That goes for all you in the path of this storm.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a meteorology addict and it has been quite interesting to watch the tempers flare amongst all the agencies involved with this :blink:hurricane. 

The National Hurricane center is not using the term hurricane warning with this setup because of semantics. Everyone is talking about how absurd this is because people will hear something like "wind warning" and not realize how serious and devastating this storm is going to be. 

The meteorologists are all up in arms that Mayor Bloomberg hasn't requested any evacuations.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I've decided to take this storm seriously. Read on one emergency preparedness website to buy only non-perishable food and to eat the perishable food in refrigerator/freezer first. So I ran to the freezer and grabbed the pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch. It's all gone and I'm feeling very prepared!! :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, maybe your Dad and sister could move with you and the pups to a safer place ... especially if the authorities are already advisng your area to evacuate. I hope this storm will not be as bad as as it is being predicted ... however, I think most people are taking this storm very seriously.

I know it is a pain to evacuate ... but, better to be safe than sorry. And, I always think about the first responders and rescue workers. I have a family member who risks his life as a first responder and diver to save others who didn't want to leave their homes during natural disasters ... so, I take these storm warnings to heart.

We love you, Pat. Please be safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I've decided to take this storm seriously. Read on one emergency preparedness website to buy only non-perishable food and to eat the perishable food in refrigerator/freezer first. So I ran to the freezer and grabbed the pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch. It's all gone and I'm feeling very prepared!! :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Mary, I love the way you think. . . and eat! :thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Stay safe everyone. Will be keeping all those in harms way in my prayers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

First an earthquake and now this! We are going to purchase a generator tomorrow if possible and stock up on some non-perishables. We called off the trip to see my parents  and washed all our extra blankets. Yard to be squared away tomorrow. Tammy - wish we lived closer - C&S could weather the storm together!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> First an earthquake and now this! We are going to purchase a generator tomorrow if possible and stock up on some non-perishables. We called off the trip to see my parents  and washed all our extra blankets. Yard to be squared away tomorrow. Tammy - wish we lived closer - C&S could weather the storm together!


I just read in the New York Times that Canada had an earthquake Saturday ... (yesterday)! And, Hawaii is on alert for a tsunami until seven o'clock this evening! 

Erin, I hope you get your generator and needed supplies. We have so many stores in our area ... two each of Target, Walmart, Costco, Home Depot ... and many more stores. However, as of late yesterday afternoon ... all were sold out of generators and batteries. We don't have a generator ... but, thank God, we stocked up on batteries and all the other essentials that we could think of ... even the chargers for our cell phone and i-pads to use in our cars.

My main concern is making sure Snowball has enough healthy foods in an emergency. He has home cooked meals ... and, I am leary about changing anything in his diet. However, in a dire emergency, for Snowball, we have canned chicken breast, sardines, salmon, canned salt free veggies, canned fruit, and Cherrios. I'm also boiling some of his regular chicken breasts and freezing them as a back up. Any other suggestions are appreciated. 

Erin, stay safe. 

I wish Hunter's new blankie was there for him ... Vicki told me yesterday that it is almost ready to send out to you! 

Hugs to you, Conor, and Hunter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, you sound well stocked! I would just add as many plastic bags of water as your freezer will hold--it will keep your food longer in you have no electricity & can be used for drinking, and other needs. if necessary.
You will be in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I've decided to take this storm seriously. Read on one emergency preparedness website to buy only non-perishable food and to eat the perishable food in refrigerator/freezer first. So I ran to the freezer and grabbed the pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch. It's all gone and I'm feeling very prepared!! :innocent:


 
LOL good thinking!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, you sound well stocked! I would just add as many plastic bags of water as your freezer will hold--it will keep your food longer in you have no electricity & can be used for drinking, and other needs. if necessary.
> You will be in my thoughts/prayers.


 
what a smart idea, I have not heard of this before and will definitely be doing the next time there's a risk of a power outage. thanks.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

La Quinta hotels take unlimited numbers for dogs,I'm sure you can find a La Quinta farther inland and I'd take the kitties too if anyone has them. Please don't ride it out at home..... Please go more inland if you can...


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

My school and the other districts in the area already canceled school for Monday and Tuesday. My school NEVER cancels so now I am officially nervous. I'm well-stocked and am doing my laundry and charging everything today, but I'm starting to freak out. Fingers crossed that this is way overhyped!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I've decided to take this storm seriously. Read on one emergency preparedness website to buy only non-perishable food and to eat the perishable food in refrigerator/freezer first. So I ran to the freezer and grabbed the pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch. It's all gone and I'm feeling very prepared!! :innocent:


Mary - you are a beacon of inspiration to us all. :chili::chili: And you can't carry ice cream in a Go Bag so best to prepare ahead.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Take care!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> I've decided to take this storm seriously. Read on one emergency preparedness website to buy only non-perishable food and to eat the perishable food in refrigerator/freezer first. So I ran to the freezer and grabbed the pint of Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch. It's all gone and I'm feeling very prepared!! :innocent:


 
Good thinking! I better go check our freezer for ice cream! You always think if everything!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Slowly finishing up the preparedness chores. I went out at 6:30 this morning to stack the rest of the wood. It all covered with tarps now and I brought enough into the house to last about 3 days. Turned the heater up on my waterbed to get it nice and warm in case the power goes and will pile lots of quilts on the bed to keep the heat in. Towels and bed linens about to get washed and then every bit of laundry will be done. On my way out now to get an extra bag of dog food and then I will be officially ready for Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Everyone should also check fire extinguishers to be sure they are in good shape. And make sure the fire alarms have fresh batteries. It is unnerving when those things go off! 
Keeping you all in my prayers & thoughts!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Storm updates:

Officials in NY trying to evacuate 45,000 people from public housing.

Airlines along the coast are moving airplanes


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just in case you don't have the i-Pad and i-Phone Flashligh app ... I suggest downloading it. It IS awesome ... it can light up a room. And, then you have extra high powered flashlights that don't need batteries. Just try and keep you cells and pads charged as much as possible.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. I will get this app .


----------

